# How many people



## duckkilla (Feb 19, 2008)

How many people are diehards i am talking about putting your camp on your back leaving your truck and not coming back for a few days backpacking. I have been looking into it it sounds like fun and i am thinking of doing it i just want to see how many people actually do it not just hike all day and come back to camp at night. sleep up as high as you can get away from any road and any other people. Also how practical is it in utah how hard is it to find areas were you can hike 5 miles away from any road i have spent my life in utah mountians but i have never done something like this looking for some input.


----------



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

I have done it only once, but I really want to do it again. It was a blast. We all love being in the outdoors so much that you might as well sleep on the mountain as well. I honestly want to do it again. It was fun waking up in the morning and already being right by where you can hunt. Especially since your body is fresh and rested, and ready for a fun day of hunting. It's highly recommended!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2008)

It's _the_ way to go IMO.
It takes planning and conditioning but that's a lot of the fun.


----------



## jhunter (Dec 14, 2007)

I have really wanted to try this as well. But I am wondering just how much conditioning I will need before I hit the trail. My big gut is suggesting alot!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2008)

Hit some of the many trails on the Front and they'll letchya know how much conditioning you need :shock:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I can't afford to get that far away from the roads.... I only have a weekend to get my butt back to town. :lol: It does sound appealing though and I think there are some very nasty, critter covered places within an hour or so of SL that you could go and find some solitude.... I know of at least three where I'll be hunting this year. 8) I'm starting to go soft in the middle, but still active and I can get to where I need to be. If you're even reasonably in shape, you should be able to get up high enough and far enough away from most other folks to have a good time if solitude is what you're after.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

> As for areas like this in Utah - there are plenty - you just have to find the areas that look good for your type of *humping* and make a plan from there.


The only bad places I can think of are a poison oak patch, or maybe a windy beach. -BaHa!-


----------



## jhunter (Dec 14, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Hit some of the many trails on the Front and they'll letchya know how much conditioning you need :shock:


Ya the last time I hit them trails I got up on top and then cried all the way back to the truck. First because of the buck I missed.(the pain) Second because of the buck I watched elude two other guys.(tears of laughter)Third because of how bad I hurt when I started back to the truck.(intense pain) Thats a lot of conditioning for me.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm going to be doing it this year. I got set up for christmas. Pack, lightweight gear. Water filtration system.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm hard as a chinese sailor.

and manly too...

:wink:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I prefer using a ultralight, marking the beasts location, then surrounding it with my posse, and giving the animal no chance of escape. :shock:


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I prefer using a ultralight, marking the beasts location, then surrounding it with my posse, and giving the animal no chance of escape. :shock:


that is exactly why i joined forces you this year brother. :lol:


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

There was a day when I enjoyed roughing it. Never packed on my back, though. That's what a horse is for. My concern is being able to get an animal out in the heat. With a little care and common sense, you can always get the meat out before it spoils. But that doesn't necessarily guarantee it will be good eating.

I've grown soft these days. Nothing beats a good meal and a comfy bed at the end of a hard day of hunting.

Still, it seems to hold true that it's the nasty, hard-time hunts that seem to make the sweetest memories...you know, those times when you wonder what you were thinking and how the heck you ever got yourself into the situation. They definitely make the best stories.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

duckkilla said:


> How many people are diehards i am talking about putting your camp on your back leaving your truck and not coming back for a few days backpacking. I have been looking into it it sounds like fun and i am thinking of doing it i just want to see how many people actually do it not just hike all day and come back to camp at night. sleep up as high as you can get away from any road and any other people. Also how practical is it in utah how hard is it to find areas were you can hike 5 miles away from any road i have spent my life in utah mountians but i have never done something like this looking for some input.


Is there any other way? I would rather sleep on the dirt than in my own bed!


----------



## HardCore (Apr 6, 2008)

I've done it for a number of years now, and have to say that while it is rewarding, you have to spend a couple years just to get your conditioning where you want it, learning the area, and what kind of gear is best for the area. My first two years doing it was a lot of "paying dues"....which is never fun....but it always beats going to work! Happy hunting.


----------

